# b14 drum into disc ?



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey i have a 95 sentra gxe.. my rear are drums.. i want to know if it is possible to swap it out and put discs and still keep my ABS.. 

has anyone done this before?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

First, didn't you take English grammar in school? Sentences end with periods, not fake ellipses.

Second, it's been shown in three other threads on this forum that you *can* install read discs on your XE.

Third, you should rephrase your request to ask the question that is important to you: namely, "Does anyone know if the ABS controller fitted to disc/drum Sentras will operate correctly with disc/disc set-ups. Thank you for your consideration."

"Over" "Huh?"


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

You shouldn't be rude. I do the same thing when I type.........
Beside check your spelling before you correct someone on proper
sentence structure..........It really bothers me to know that there are wise asses out there so petty to nit pick every little thing they read apart....... this fourm is to help one another build and understand our cars better; not to school on grammer or to poke fun of!


Your abs shouldn't be affected..I wouldn't thank so anyway..Unless the extra clamping force throws it off? Its a good question..


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*My opinion*

Well, I thought about the same thing. This "drum to disc" topic was discussed freaqently past a few weeks, so LIUSPEED could do a little bit more research before he posted this new thread.

But, the way bahearn said to LIUSPEED did not sound very nice at all. I am from Japan and lived in states for 6 years now, and my English is still not prefect. I'm sure you notice numbers of typos and grammar mistakes on my posts too. I try hard for people to understand what I am trying to say, but people still make mistakes. If you find any major grammar mistakes in my post, I still want people to correct me, but I bet I would feel really bad if someone tells me like this. I have been noticing bahearn correcting on people like this on couple other threads too. We might not know what we are talking about sometimes, but isn't this why we are in here and discussing about it? Maybe you are a older person and know things a lot more than most of us in here, but if you could show more respect to the other members, this could be so much better. You seem to know a lot about cars, show your respect, and we will all appreciate you more.

Thanks!!


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Bahearn: Consider that alot of the people on this forum are "kids" (no offense to young people) You sound like an older member of the forum. Why don't you cut some slack to the guy Ok so maybe he should of searched before he posted and he's not an english major. Is it just too tempting for you to dog on this guys thread than to just pass it by and not reply? I hope you don't circle my mistakes and give me a D-!!!!!!!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

I had the same discussion when I joined the SE-R list way back when. To wit:

I don't know the vast majority of the people who frequent this board. I can count on one hand the number of posters whom I can see face-to-face. When I write, I wish to impart information. I don't write just to see my name in print. Therefore, I try to write with precision and clarity. That requires proper spelling and good grammar, as well as forethought and some semblance of logic.

If you would take a moment to read the biographical information collected by this site for each member, you would see that I am indeed an older participant. I've spent the past 14 years working for a chemical research firm. Writing in the vernacular is not tolerated is that conveys *none* of the qualities I mention in my second paragraph.

I know that I lack tact. My apologies for not couching my criticisms of LUISPEED's crappy writing in nicer form. That doesn't excuse his, or anyone's, laziness. Writing is a form of communication. You must write well to communicate well. A lot young people here don't communicate worth a damn.

Finally, I stand by my slamming of LUISPEED for asking the same brake question as was asked in three other threads within the past week. It turns out he really wanted to know about the ABS controller. The wording of his question placed that almost as an afterthought. Poor writing and communication. Quod erat demonstratum.

Hasta la vista, Baby.


----------

